# Christmas discounts on Apple calendars?



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi Folks,

Just wondering if anyone has seen any discounts for calendars from Apple?

Thinking of ordering a few and thought I would check before I do.

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

We just ordered several calendars. No discounts that I know of. It's a good price to pay, considering it comes to your door in mere days. Got our own copy yesterday, three days after the order was put in.

For twenty bucks a pop you should be pleased - they're very nicely printed and the stock is impressive - and the packaging is slick, too. This is our second year doing our own calendars for family and it's become a tradition.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

We've ben doing calendars for gifts for a few years now and I've never seen any discounts. They do make nice gifts - the print quality is excellent and people seem to really appreciate them. The cost is roughly the same as the garbage they flog in booths in malls this time of the year but the print quality and personal touch are so much nicer.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Agreed, rgray. My wife's parents just adore these calendars... it makes them feel special and it's something they can look at on a regular basis.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

thanks for the replies folks. I've always been pleased, but I know there was a discount 2 or 3 years ago. Oh well - work prevented me from getting these done for Christmas, but I sent a note to each person telling them something personal is coming.

Plus, the benefit is that I now have more time to scour through 2500+ negative strip scans I did to get a real good mix of old and new photos. Should be neat. It's eerie how much my oldest son looks like me and how my youngest looks like my brother. Will be neat to have a few of those pics on the same month page 

I also have a book to create from my trip to Jamaica over Christmas. I did one in 2008 and my in-laws loved it so they're expecting this one too 

Cheers,
Keebler


----------

